# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Jerky

## Toby

Hopefully it works out good but I think I found a great way and easy way to do it. I cut the gut flaps off turned that into jerky but its not as easy as just cutting the meat out from the ribs, if it wasn't a yearling probably get 4-6 slices from one rib.

Will post up a vid when its ready but for now here's some pictures.

----------


## Toby

Oh the top photo I was meant to say, it looks like those things on star wars aye

----------


## Gibo

Phew!!! Was worried i would open this thread and see you abusing yourself!!!!  :Wink: 

Looks good Toby  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Gibo;144754]Phew!!! Was worried i would open this thread and see you abusing yourself!QUOTE]

No that is jerking Gibo.  Toby what meat are you using?

----------


## Gibo

Goat or sheep looking at those short legs?

----------


## Toby

Venison

----------


## Gibo

Species of Deer?

----------


## veitnamcam

Did you brine it at all? (kill germs)

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Red lol. Brother got these 2 little ones took them 11 shots. He also missed a few stags one wa a big 14. He was at his mates farm, meant to be culling but instead thry missed eerything

----------


## Toby

> Did you brine it at all? (kill germs)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Nah

----------


## Toby

Heres the vid, The light is weird how it is seen on camera

Cutting jerky - YouTube

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Toby but as a butcher you would make a great brick later.

----------


## Toby

Just finished making a ton of mince, now to get my ass in the shed and cut a square out of wood about 1cm thick. Roughly the size of a slice of bread. Then use my Maori cunning (as Billy T would say) and make sqaure patties that fit a sammi  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Working area, not sure if I should clean or use the excuse I've been doing all this for everyone how about you clean for me. Need better floors my knees sore as



The mince



Jerky in the smoker, its a gas one I just skip putting in the saw dust have the door about 1cm open somethings 2cm depending how hot it gets. I try to keep it between 50-100.



The spicy chicken one is pretty good. More spicy then the bbq one

----------


## Rushy

Yum Toby

----------


## Toby

12kg of patties and 9kg mince, dad wasn't happy when he found out I put the eye fillets into the mincer. had one patty it was pretty good, had tomato and onion spice stuff thing in it.

----------


## Gibo

Free flowed and all!  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> Free flowed and all!


Of course of course

----------


## Pengy

Eye fillets into the mincer......you bloody hooligan  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Eye fillets into the mincer......you bloody hooligan


Yea wtf Toby!!?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Only steak. Soon get sick of it

----------


## veitnamcam

> Only steak. Soon get sick of it


Especially if you mince the best bits and fry the rest!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I minced everything but the belly flaps and inbetween the ribs as I made it into jerky. Mincing is fun next deer might be get minced too I had fun doing that. Just hope I get the next deer not my bloody brother. Last 3-4 deer that came home this year was him

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha good on him. How's the leg healing ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Only steak. Soon get sick of it


Toby you need a severe slapping for mincing good venison steak

----------


## Toby

> Ha ha good on him. How's the leg healing ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Thinks its doing alright. 

@Rushy. Should of seen the look on dads face when he asked for the steak.

----------


## Scouser

Fuck Toby, you're a worry!!!....good job though!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Toby

How's this for skill boys! Even cooked it on the toastie maker so it cooks them faster both sides at the same time

----------


## TimeRider

Yum!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> How's this for skill boys! Even cooked it on the toastie maker so it cooks them faster both sides at the same time
> 
> Attachment 12820


10/10 gotta love back-steak patties :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> 10/10 gotta love back-steak patties


Eye fillets too!!

----------


## Rushy

Good looking sandwich toby.  You are living pretty high off the hog these days.  Don't go getting overweight on that new section of thigh bone.

----------


## Druid

I slice up schnitzel thick meat into strips ( no fat it can go rancid) about 2 cm wide , marinate them in a desert spoon of salt same with brown sugar , pepper ,2-3  shakes of soy sauce,  glug of sweet chilli sauce and cover with red wine at least over night , then drain them put a tooth pick or bamboo skewer through one end then hang them from the rack in my little chief electric smoker , smoke them over one pan of oak dust and leave them drying  for at least 8 hours or more depending on humidity , in a sealed jar in the fridge they will last as long as it takes to eat them .

----------


## Bill999

good meat makes good mince, crap meat makes crap mince

tell the turkeys to take you along to the next cull and youll show them how its done

----------


## Toby

> good meat makes good mince, crap meat makes crap mince
> 
> tell the turkeys to take you along to the next cull and youll show them how its done


I asked if I could go but got shut down

----------


## kotuku

> How's this for skill boys! Even cooked it on the toastie maker so it cooks them faster both sides at the same time
> 
> Attachment 12820


the dundee clan are just pullin up at ya front gate;musta smelt em cooking.BTWwhere the trusty watties???
 next lot ya mince try puttin it through one of the garden composting shredders -might make life a tad easier-add a bit of rib bone too -give the buggers a little body!!

----------


## Boulderman

Looks pretty jam up, bud, good stuff. I usually make it in the oven with the door slightly open at 50-60 degrees. Mainly skirt or rump (beef) but also moose when I was in Sweden, the locals went mental over it. Anyway, just invested in a dehydrator, does a great job. Any members in the Hawke's Bay are welcome to borrow it, it's primo.

----------


## Druid

I have made venison, Canada goose and beef jerky with my method , the Canada jerky is exceptionally nice .

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> Anyway, just invested in a dehydrator, does a great job. Any members in the Hawke's Bay are welcome to borrow it, it's primo.


 :Thumbsup:  save me cleaning mine!

----------


## Toby

Been smelling different things in the pantry and think I have a good mix sorted now. Time to make some more

----------


## kotuku

I daresay after a decent gutsful of that toby ,a man would want to be sittin upwind of you in church huh :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 15843
> Been smelling different things in the pantry and think I have a good mix sorted now. Time to make some more


Looks like you got that completely ballsed up Toby. Better bin it.  On second thoughts just send it to me and I will get rid of it.

----------


## Toby

Ballsed up so bad theres next to nothing left

----------


## Rushy

> Ballsed up so bad theres next to nothing left


Glutton

----------

